# Road Technology



## Coccodrillo (Sep 30, 2005)

Milan's asphalt is known for being not so solid. An ice cream in summer is probably more resistant.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm not sure about the point of this thread, but the pics are hilarious.


----------



## Coccodrillo (Sep 30, 2005)

Well the point might be understanding why the asphalt used in Milan is so...liquid.


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Cause in summer when the external temperature reaches 38/40°, the temperature of the streets can reach even 70°. For to make a malleable asphalt during street works, usually they put a higher percentage of bitumen so it happens that when temperature increases, stones and sand finish in the below part of the street, while the bitumen, that is softer, stays on the surface melting itself. For to avoid this, should wet the streets and sidewalks to make it colder.


----------



## sirfreelancealot (Jul 26, 2010)

In the UK the Highways Agency and most local authorities stopped using Hot Rolled Asphalt about 10-15 years ago and started to use Stone Mastic Asphalt for surfacing main roads.

Stone Mastic Asphalt, its lovely and smooth when first laid, also very black in colour and very quiet to drive on, but that's where the good bits end. It's slippery when its laid and leads to massive amounts of spray whan its wet. However, it's claimed to offer better grip and pourosity as it wears. By that point however, it also gets riddled with potholes at the sign of a good frost.

There are many stretches of SMA surfaced road that have been lucky to see two or three years without potholing. Hot Rolled Asphalt by comparison lasts much longer with some stretches easily being in good condition after being laid 15 years.


----------



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)

Estonia has had problems with melting asphalt too in the last couple of summers when temperatures were 30C+. The problem is that our asphalt also has to stay intact with -35C. A bit of melting is better than disintegrating, IMO


----------



## friedrichstrasse (Jan 8, 2007)

Satyricon84 said:


> Cause in summer when the external temperature reaches 38/40°, the temperature of the streets can reach even 70°.


This happens only in Milan, I don't see similar shit in the surrounding cities... hno:


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Milan is always some degrees hotter than surrounding cities, with humidity around 70% during summer


----------



## friedrichstrasse (Jan 8, 2007)

Come on, that's only a bad asphalt!

I've never seen anything _comparable_ on surrounding cities, even on hotter days...


----------



## Stainless (Jun 7, 2009)

What difference would a lighter surface coat make? To reduce the heat build up. I only recently considered how complicated road laying is. There are some awful roads in the UK as we get many freeze thaw cycles but very rarely does it get hot enough to melt in the summer. That is probably worse for it than a heavy continuous snow cover, which would probably cause very little wear on the surface.


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

friedrichstrasse said:


> Come on, that's only a bad asphalt!
> 
> I've never seen anything _comparable_ on surrounding cities, even on hotter days...


...and northern Italy's not the only place in the world that gets that hot in the summer.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

I think that "asphalt" is mostly bitumen, and lacks concrete chips to hold it together. This will melt easily.


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

In other parts of the world happen even worst....

Zhengzhou - China


----------



## keokiracer (Aug 26, 2011)

^^ What the actual F*ck?! :nuts::nuts:


----------



## leo1818 (Sep 16, 2011)

it is nylon asphalt i think lol


----------



## aswnl (Jun 6, 2004)

Chinese contractor getting payed for collecting toxic soils, mixing a lot of it with a little bit of tarmac, and selling it for big money... ?


----------



## BND (May 31, 2007)

VW Santanas are so powerful that they tear up the asphalt


----------



## Coccodrillo (Sep 30, 2005)

Falusi said:


> I'm curious about that: from where S6 begins?
> B54 (so the first IC is a totso) or A2?


What is a "totso"?


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

BND said:


> VW Santanas are so powerful that they tear up the asphalt


They are , because they are brazilian.:cheers:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Coccodrillo said:


> What is a "totso"?


TOTSO = Turn Off To Stay On.

It means that you have to turn off the mainline to follow a road number. There are numerous examples of this in Switzerland, for instance if you want to follow A1 around Genève, you have to turn off the through route in the north of the city because that one becomes A1a and ends pretty quickly thereafter. The A1 at Lausanne is also an example.


----------

